# Brody's Colorado Vacation !



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a fun trip. We had an awesome time in Colorado. We took Brody everywhere with us and he did great. David even took him on hikes up mountain trails and he loved it. Such a fun time! Here's some pics ....

The house we stayed at .... (vrbo.com is awesome!)










Relaxing with a bully stick on the deck ....










Outside the house going on a hike with daddy ...










An old homestead to explore ....










Brody the WOLF. He found an old deer bone and wouldn't let go of it!










Posing on a rock.....










What a view!!










And last but not least... we saw this restaurant in Denver! Would've stopped if we'd had time!! ha!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awww tracey those are just wonderful pics brody looks stunning as usual i love the view pic its framworthy no doubt and awwww whats he like with his deer bone lol
the house looked great loved everything xxxxx


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

wow what a beautiful view...great pics.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Brody looks perfectly at home among the mountains 
Looks like you had a wonderful time.

The Cafe Chihuahua is hilarious. I just hope it was there to serve Chihuahuas
and not to SERVE CHIHUAHUAS.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

jazzman said:


> Brody looks perfectly at home among the mountains
> Looks like you had a wonderful time.
> 
> The Cafe Chihuahua is hilarious. I just hope it was there to serve Chihuahuas
> and not to SERVE CHIHUAHUAS.


lol..you are soo funny


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Brody looks perfectly at home among the mountains
> Looks like you had a wonderful time.
> 
> The Cafe Chihuahua is hilarious. I just hope it was there to serve Chihuahuas
> and not to SERVE CHIHUAHUAS.


LOL!!! I hope you're right!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What an amazing view! I bet you all had a blast there. How peaceful and serene. Brody looks like he was right at home, enjoying every second. I had to show my daughter Jade's BF.  I love the pic of him on the rock with the mountains behind him. That doesn't even look real it's so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, and my daughter said, "Mom, let's go there." :lol: How cool there was a Cafe Chihuahua!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow wow wow the pic of Brody on the rock with the view is absolutely perfect!!!!
Just the way he is sitting and the way his head is tilted upward...........omg just perfect! Get it in a frame.
Looks like you had a fab holiday!

Just had to look back at that pic again, it is just too perfect, sooo good! Brody is mega handsome!


----------



## EmmaandSpikesMommy (Jan 3, 2009)

Beautiful pics this is colorado huh we were thinking of taking the dogs on a vacation with us but wasnt sure where to go we looked at colorado but wasnt sure how much we could do with the dogs but looks like its a great place to go with the pups!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

EmmaandSpikesMommy said:


> Beautiful pics this is colorado huh we were thinking of taking the dogs on a vacation with us but wasnt sure where to go we looked at colorado but wasnt sure how much we could do with the dogs but looks like its a great place to go with the pups!


We were in Fairplay, CO which is about 20 miles from Breckenridge. A beautiful part of the state. You have the huge mountains and lots of pass roads to explore, etc. but pretty close in to shopping too if you want to do that. Most days we stopped at Subway or similar while we were out driving around and then had a picnic. 

We did go to this really fun frontier city in Fairplay that ALLOWS AND WELCOMES DOGS for half the day. It's like a recreation of an old west town with tons of buildings and displays and antiques. Like the general store was set up with everything they'd have for sale back in 1870. Very neat! That was a really fun day and Brody loved being able to go in all the buildings and sniff around. If that sounds like something you'd enjoy, it's really neat because you can bring the dog.

The weather was in the 60's most of the time we were there so on the couple of times we wanted to go to a restaurant, we left Brody in the car, snuggled in his blanket in his crate with the windows cracked. We always sat so we could see the car and it was chilly, so no chance of him over heating. We also did take him with us to some stores in his bag. A stroller would have worked for that too.

Dogs are allowed and welcomed in most cities there and on the trails. You'll see people with dogs everywhere, especially at the outdoor cafe's. My hubby took Brody on several hikes on trails with Brody on leash and he did great. If you like hiking, Colorado is hard to beat.

Brodysmom


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Wow - what fabulous photos - gorgeous Brody in amazing locations - how could you go wrong LOL!!!!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

The picture of Brody with the deer bone is priceless! Such beautiful pictures. I wish you did have time to eat at Cafe Chihuahua.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracy, I hope to god you are framing the one of Brody with the mountains behind him. Just amazing. 

I love the cafe chi!!! How fun is that???

Looks like a great place and I'm so glad you guys had fun and got to take Brody!!! Back to reality is no fun. Gorgeous pics honey!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG Tracy, those pics are beautiful!!!!
What a nice vacation you must have had. Brody looks like a real "hiker". Love the deer bone one. Of course the view one is priceless....


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW! What a gorgeous place you stayed at... looks like such a fun time.

That photo of Brody on the rock with the clouds and awesome view is breath taking.. amazing... i am speechless!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome back Tracy! Your pics are fantastic! The place looks wonderful and Brody looks like he had a ball. I'm so jealous of your off lead pics! I've told hubby that we need to plan a trip out to Denver to hike the CO Rockies.


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow! What a great vacation and amazing pics! I love Brody and the deer bone, priceless.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh my gosh they are beautiful pictures. 
Brody looks just perfect x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Just sneaked back for a second look - WOW!!


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2009)

OMG, it's like watching Odin out and about. 
Brody is so awesome and so are your pictures. He sure looks like he belongs. 
I so want the two of them to meet one day.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

beautiful! Brody is such a beautiful little man! he's grown up so much!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow Tracy, those are great! what a cabin. gotta love the deer bone pic. looks like brody was feeling the call of the wild! lol


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

that is a GREAT picture of brody on the rock!!!!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad to see that you had a nice vacation! Looks like Brody had a great time...


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Great pics!
Love the one on the rock too.
Definatley needs to be framed!
Shame you didnt get to eat at Cafe Chi, but very cool find. x


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

great piccies!!!!! brody is super cute x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! We sure had a fun time. Now it's back to reality. Ugh. LOL. Brody is recovering from his busy vacation and put himself back to bed after breakfast this morning! He's had a very lazy day!!! What a life. 

Brodysmom


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow looks like beautiful country and a great vacation!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Tracy.....awesome pics girl.And the one posing on the rock is GREAT!!!! Looks like you all had a great time for sure.

Lori


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Tracy the pics are fantastic....Colorado is a beautiful place! Brody had lots of fun...I can tell! LOL!
Love the pic of him sitting on the rocks. It was a great picture for the siggy too... The girls were drooling when I showed them the picture!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like a lovely trip. Great pics.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I absolutely love that pic. 

It looks great on your sig.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Beautiful! Brody looks right at home on his vacation 
Did Brody have a birthday?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jerry's mom - thanks for asking..... Brody's birthday is the 16th so it is TOMORROW!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Jerry's mom - thanks for asking..... Brody's birthday is the 16th so it is TOMORROW!!
> 
> Brodysmom


Aww! Happy birthday Brody! My sibe, Dakota's 4th birthday is on Friday! (Well, it's not his true birth date but it's the day we brought him from the shelter so I made that his 'unofficial' birthday and his age is the shelters best guess. )


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I couldn't wait until tomorrow to post pics of Brody's birthday, so I posted tonight. ha ha. I'm not very patient and figured I've been waiting long enough!! LOL!

Brodysmom


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I love that picture of him with the mountains in the background. that is beautiful.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Tracy what an awesome vacation! Looks like Brody really enjoyed himself. The pic of him with the deer bone is just great! I *LOVE* the pic with him on the rock, with the mountains, and blue sky behind him. It's stunning! That pic needs to be blown up and framed!
What an amazing place. I would have never left.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh shoot! look at that view! looks magnificent. i would love to travel too with my dexter butunfortunately work doesn't permit it unless it's just a day trip on my off day...sigh. well that restaurant is somewhere i would've definitely looked into! hehehe but i doubt they let in doggies  how lucky of brody to find a deer bone! i bet he'll go crazy over the deer antlers from bestbullystick, mine does  brody u handsome boy, showing off to the whole colorado ^_^


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

Wow, looking at your photos, made me want to take my next holiday trip there. Amazing views, I bet Brody loved the trip and all the hiking.

He is such a beautiful, elegant boy.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Gorgeous!! I cannot believe how handsome Brody is! Great pics  He poses so well for you, its so cute!  How in the world do you get him to pose so well?? lol


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Great Vacation pictures...Brody is one fine chihuahua. Fairplay is a great place, we often camp near there. Thanks for the link to the Vacation Homes By Owner...I have already gone there and daydreamed my next vacation at the beach in California. It has so many houses, I was surprised.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chiboymom said:


> Great Vacation pictures...Brody is one fine chihuahua. Fairplay is a great place, we often camp near there. Thanks for the link to the Vacation Homes By Owner...I have already gone there and daydreamed my next vacation at the beach in California. It has so many houses, I was surprised.


We have had such good luck with vrbo.com in renting vacation homes. I think this is our 4th or 5th house we have rented over the years. Never had a bad one yet! Everything has worked like clockwork and it's so GREAT to have a HOUSE to come home to instead of just a hotel. Even the nicest hotel is not the same as a house. You actually end up paying about the same as you would for a nice hotel.

We've LOVED the houses we have rented in Colorado, usually find ones with mountain views, huge decks, etc. We rented a beautiful home in Granby Ranch and went skiing at Sol Vista last Christmas and had the best time! We've rented homes in Cripple Creek, Bailey, etc. This is the first year we've brought a dog though and it worked out so great. 

brodysmom


----------



## Chi09 (Oct 7, 2009)

Great pictures! he is beautiful


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow! Brody gets better holidays than I do! And he is soo photogenic his holiday pics came out better than mine to! Lucky pooch! x


----------



## Riley's_Mom (Oct 1, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> What a fun trip. We had an awesome time in Colorado. We took Brody everywhere with us and he did great. David even took him on hikes up mountain trails and he loved it. Such a fun time! Here's some pics ....
> 
> What a view!!
> 
> ...


Now thats too cute!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Love these pics


----------

